# ~*~ July Babies!! ~*~



## AnnabelsMummy

There seemed one for every other month.. and i searched the forum and couldn't find one for us... :dohh:
so i'll try and keep it updated, and put everyone's name and which date they're due in july.. 
that way we all have somewhere to chat too!! :happydance:
My Name's Alex and I'm due July 30th With a Little Girl!! :) 
xxxx

*July Babies*


Nicholatmn - Edd 3rd July 2010 

 Mrsstreet0417 - Edd 6th July 2010 + xSophieBx - Edd 6th July 2010

Flower94 - Edd 7th July 2010

x__Hannah__x - Edd 8th July 2010

JessicaAnne + kirste1 - Edd 10th July 2010

Callie-xoxox - Edd 11th July 2010

Bec92 - Edd 12th July 2010

Embo - Edd 14th July 2010

Lucy_x - Edd 16th July 2010

rubixcyoob. - Edd 17th July 2010

Croc-O-Dile - Edd 18th July
Olivia Maire was born July 21st at 2:43am weighing 8lbs 4oz

Gemmaaaaa and Mel+bump  + saraxx  + German Girl - Edd 21st July 2010

Mum#1 - Edd 22nd July 2010

MummyGooch - Edd 23rd July 2010, C-Sec booked for 16th July 2010

Kailie92 - Edd 27th July 2010

halas  + LovingYou + Bebek1 - Edd 28th July 2010

Lyrah - Edd 29th July 2010

allier276 - Edd 30th July 2010

Gracey&bump - Edd 31st July 2010​


----------



## JessicaAnne

I'm jess, I'm due July 10th with a baby girl :D


----------



## rubixcyoob.

My names amy and I'm due july 17th and on team :blue:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Awww yaay!! :) i actually feel like july is ages away, but it's not really :/ xx


----------



## Embo

Emily due July 14th and on team yellow :) xx


----------



## Gemmaaaaa

*Hey im Gemma im 18 and due July 21st having a baby girl goin to name her Kaitlin 

add me if u want girls always nice to have a chat 
i know july seems ages away but like u said its not when u think really 12 weeks left  i wan my girl here now  xx*


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awww yaaay!! at the time it feels like it's going so slowly, then i find myself wondering where all these weeks have gone?! 
xxxx


----------



## nicholatmn

I'm Nicholat (or Nicole, if you prefer) and I'm due July 3rd! :pink:


----------



## saraxx

Im due the 21st as well gemma dont no what im having though x going well quick


----------



## Kailie92

My name is Kailie and I'm due July 27th with a little boy :)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awww :) there's actually quite a few of us!! :happydance: 
xxxx


----------



## Bec92

Hiii,
My names Bec, I'm 17 and I'm due on July 12th with a little girl and we're going to name her Krystal :)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Yay! Nicole and I were just saying how we needed one of these! (Great minds think alike, eh? :winkwink:)
I'm Ally and due July 18th with a baby girl named Olivia! :pink:


----------



## nicholatmn

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Yay! Nicole and I were just saying how we needed one of these! (Great minds think alike, eh? :winkwink:)
> I'm Ally and due July 18th with a baby girl named Olivia! :pink:

:thumbup::thumbup: Exactly! :D


----------



## halas

hey im due july 28th with a boy. anyone else starting to get impatient lol. i cant sleep anymore im so tired my nights seem to be a never ending saga of heartburn going the toilet tmi sorry but its true lol and seems to be bubs time to kickbox with my ribs and i just cant get comfortable my hips hurt and my bumps to big then when i finally fall asleep my lo wakes up


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

halas said:


> hey im due july 28th with a boy. *anyone else starting to get impatient lol.* i cant sleep anymore im so tired my nights seem to be a never ending saga of heartburn going the toilet tmi sorry but its true lol and seems to be bubs time to kickbox with my ribs and i just cant get comfortable my hips hurt and my bumps to big then when i finally fall asleep my lo wakes up

I AM! :wacko:
I can't ever sleep. As soon as I get to the end of my insomnia and finally fall asleep I wake up a few hours later sneezing and with my whole face swelled up. :cry:
My doctor said it's just because I'm part of that lucky 30% who have absolutely terrible sinuses while pregnant. And I'm not talking like 2 or 3 sneezes. I'm talking every 2 minutes for an hour! My poor nose is raw. And sadly there's nothing they can do for me. :nope:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha, yepp :haha: i looked everywhere to see if somebody had started one before, there was a similar one, but i thought i'll start this one, and keep it up-to-date :happydance: 

ahhh, i'm getting impatient, and the fatter i get, the more impatient i get :( my bubs moves all night long! and all day - i hope she's not like this when she's here... maybe she'll wear herself out!! FX!! 
xxxx


----------



## MummyGooch

I'm due 23rd July with our little girl Millie :cloud9:
But she will be born by c-section on the 16th July :laugh2:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I'm due 8th July


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

there's loads of us having little girls in july - i hope i beat you all to the sales!! :winkwink: 
xxxx


----------



## nicholatmn

Ugh! I want this baby here NOW! Like, fully cooked and everything!!! :hissy:


:rofl:


----------



## lucy_x

hiiii :)
lucy due 16th with a girl


----------



## Mel+Bump

Hey! 

Im Mel and due on the 21st July (seems to be a popular date!) with a little girly :)

Hope you're all doing well!!!

July is coming round so quickly, we'll all have our little babies soon. Im getting a bit scared now! lol xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i know, samee!! i want my baba here now!! i'm fed up with waiting.. i hope she comes a little early!! FX!! x


----------



## mrsstreet0417

I'm Tiffany, due July 6th, team :pink: :)


----------



## Gracey&bump

Im Grace :hi: EDD: 31st July with a little girl :flower:


----------



## LovingYou

boy am i behind. i totally missed this thread! i'm lisa, 17, and due july 28th with a little girl. :D


----------



## halas

LovingYou said:


> boy am i behind. i totally missed this thread! i'm lisa, 17, and due july 28th with a little girl. :D

you have the same due date as me exept im having a boy


----------



## LovingYou

halas said:


> LovingYou said:
> 
> 
> boy am i behind. i totally missed this thread! i'm lisa, 17, and due july 28th with a little girl. :D
> 
> you have the same due date as me exept im having a boyClick to expand...

:) yay! I have a feeling that my little girl will be fashionably late


----------



## nicholatmn

Have you noticed how many people on the list are having girls!? :D


----------



## halas

lol i beg my bump everyday please dont be late but maybe i should use reverse pychology and "claim" i want him to be late so he comes just b4 my due date or on it lol.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I'm Callie and July 11 and keeps the sex a surprise


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Haha, i know... 
it seems most of us are having girls in July.. i didn't realise there was so many july mummies on here!! 
the midwife reckons she might be early - though i wish she hadn't said it, cause now i keep thinking she's gunna be stubborn like her daddy (who's the most stubborn person in the world)! and not come till reallyyyyy late!! 
xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

bump


----------



## nicholatmn

Bump! :)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

allier276 said:


> Haha, i know...
> it seems most of us are having girls in July.. i didn't realise there was so many july mummies on here!!
> the midwife reckons she might be early - though i wish she hadn't said it, cause now i keep thinking she's gunna be stubborn like her daddy (who's the most stubborn person in the world)! and not come till reallyyyyy late!!
> xxxx

Same here! I have the number 25 in my head all the time now, so I wouldn't be surprised if I went 6 days over and had her on the 25th. :haha:
Although my mom and MW think she'll be early. I hope so! Not like, super early or anything, but sometime after term but before DD. :thumbup:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Same here! I have the number 25 in my head all the time now, so I wouldn't be surprised if I went 6 days over and had her on the 25th. :haha:
> Although my mom and MW think she'll be early. I hope so! Not like, super early or anything, but sometime after term but before DD. :thumbup:

Hehe, Aww :) i'm sure you won't.. i got told the other day i can deffiantly have a natural birth if all goes well :happydance: (just advised no matter what don't have an epidural - which i didn't want one anyways) AND they deffiantly won't let me go over.. i actually wanted to hug her! :hugs: 
i just can't wait for her to be here now!!

i'm amazed how many of the July babies are girls!! :D 
xxxxxx


----------



## mum#1

Im Due July 22nd with a little boy :)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awww :) we have another boy to add woop! xxxx


----------



## nicholatmn

There is a chance of me being induced early since this baby is big... so this might not even be a July baby! Gestationally, she is!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Noooo you have to wait till at least 1st July.. Cause we want you to be one of us!! 
i might be induced a little early.. because they're worried it might be strain on my backk!! hehe.. but i'll still be a July Mummy.. and they won't let me be late!! 
xxxx


----------



## nicholatmn

allier276 said:


> Noooo you have to wait till at least 1st July.. Cause we want you to be one of us!!
> i might be induced a little early.. because they're worried it might be strain on my backk!! hehe.. but i'll still be a July Mummy.. and they won't let me be late!!
> xxxx

They estimate a pretty big baby. I just don't want to squeeze a 10 pounder out of my vag just so my baby can be born in July. 
:rofl:


----------



## Lyrah

29th July :blue: as you know! :D xxxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

nicholatmn said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> Noooo you have to wait till at least 1st July.. Cause we want you to be one of us!!
> i might be induced a little early.. because they're worried it might be strain on my backk!! hehe.. but i'll still be a July Mummy.. and they won't let me be late!!
> xxxx
> 
> They estimate a pretty big baby. I just don't want to squeeze a 10 pounder out of my vag just so my baby can be born in July.
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Why nott? :haha: hehe.. i guess i wouldn't either i'll let you off :thumbup:
my baba was 2.6 lbs on saturday.. so a bit ahead of what she should be little chubchub :D 

i'll add you lyrahh!! :happydance: 
xxxx


----------



## haylie_bbz

23rd july


----------



## nicholatmn

allier276 said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> Noooo you have to wait till at least 1st July.. Cause we want you to be one of us!!
> i might be induced a little early.. because they're worried it might be strain on my backk!! hehe.. but i'll still be a July Mummy.. and they won't let me be late!!
> xxxx
> 
> They estimate a pretty big baby. I just don't want to squeeze a 10 pounder out of my vag just so my baby can be born in July.
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Why nott? :haha: hehe.. i guess i wouldn't either i'll let you off :thumbup:
> my baba was 2.6 lbs on saturday.. so a bit ahead of what she should be little chubchub :D
> 
> i'll add you lyrahh!! :happydance:
> xxxxClick to expand...

:rofl: My baby is a pound to a pound and a half heavier than average every time they check. It's pretty funny! Average weight right now is almost 4lbs... I can only imagine what she is right now. :shock:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

There are hardly any little boys due in July :O
We used to have a lot of baby boys due on the forum, and now its suddenly changed to girls lol.
I hope my wee one comes a bit early, I'm getting so bloody impatient already aha.

Btw, how did you girls find out how heavy your little one weights? My MW has never said :(


----------



## nicholatmn

rubixcyoob. said:


> There are hardly any little boys due in July :O
> We used to have a lot of baby boys due on the forum, and now its suddenly changed to girls lol.
> I hope my wee one comes a bit early, I'm getting so bloody impatient already aha.
> 
> Btw, how did you girls find out how heavy your little one weights? My MW has never said :(

Growth scan. :)


----------



## xgem27x

rubixcyoob. said:


> There are hardly any little boys due in July :O
> We used to have a lot of baby boys due on the forum, and now its suddenly changed to girls lol.
> I hope my wee one comes a bit early, I'm getting so bloody impatient already aha.
> 
> Btw, how did you girls find out how heavy your little one weights? My MW has never said :(

I know what you mean about the overload of baby girls due, but I've got twin boys due in July here :D:D So come on team blue!!

I found out the weight of my twins at my 25 week scan (1lb 5 and 1lb 6) and because I'm having twins I get a scan every 4 weeks, so will find out their weights that way! 

I really don't know how they measure the weight of babies, but I've heard a lot of woman talk about their babies weights when they are further along, so maybe they can't weigh them until your passed 30 weeks or something :) xxx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Ah I was just wondering if my MW had again not told me something.
She likes to measure BP, take blood, test urine and send me on my way.
Hardly listens to LOs heartbeat, doesn't tell me what it is so I have to check after I've left.
I also had suspected SPD, she wrote this in my notes but told me "I don't know what it could be" so unless I checked I wouldn't know.
Pfft!

Awww yay, come on team blue!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awww noo.. i had mine done at my 3D/4D scan they like measure the baby's belly and stuff.. it's so strange haha.. 
but yeah she's a little chub chub :) 
but nope my midwife's the same.. blood pressure, heartbeat, (they've forgotten urine a few times) - and on my way... 
oh and i've skipped like 3 appointments (not through choice, they just never gave me one.. how horrid!!) 

Has anyone else had killer backaches? i'm really not sure what to do :( but they hurt so much i can't move and it's like constant!! 
xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

xgem27x said:


> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are hardly any little boys due in July :O
> We used to have a lot of baby boys due on the forum, and now its suddenly changed to girls lol.
> I hope my wee one comes a bit early, I'm getting so bloody impatient already aha.
> 
> Btw, how did you girls find out how heavy your little one weights? My MW has never said :(
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about the overload of baby girls due, but I've got twin boys due in July here :D:D So come on team blue!!
> 
> I found out the weight of my twins at my 25 week scan (1lb 5 and 1lb 6) and because I'm having twins I get a scan every 4 weeks, so will find out their weights that way!
> 
> I really don't know how they measure the weight of babies, but I've heard a lot of woman talk about their babies weights when they are further along, so maybe they can't weigh them until your passed 30 weeks or something :) xxxClick to expand...

gem? (sorry if that's not your name) how comes your due in July - sorry not tryna be noseyy.. i just saw your ticker and thought i'm due the second to last day of july :blush: 
is it because twins have an earlier due date? (sorry i'm dead noseyy)
xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Im due 6th of July with a little girl :) x


----------



## GermanGirl

My Due Date is 21. of July !
With my Little Baby Boy Romeo :)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

bump bump!! 

hope everybody is having a good pregnancy? 
is anyone else really not looking forward to being huge over the summer? 
xxxx


----------



## Gracey&bump

allier276 said:


> bump bump!!
> 
> hope everybody is having a good pregnancy?
> is anyone else really not looking forward to being huge over the summer?
> xxxx

mines actually not been too bad so far, minus the panicing over the tinyest things! :blush:
& im dreading it :(
i'm already uncomfortable, i just want my baby girl out now but at 
full term. 
does that make any sense? :haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Gracey&bump said:


> mines actually not been too bad so far, minus the panicing over the tinyest things! :blush:
> & im dreading it :(
> i'm already uncomfortable, i just want my baby girl out now but at
> full term.
> does that make any sense? :haha:


Oh i keep doing that too :blush: the latest is i'm convinced she's gunna come way too early, and stuff.. or something might be wrong.. 
i just want her safely in my arms.. 
we need a way to hurry july up!! lool! 
yeahh it does, i know exactly how you feel, it's driving me crazyyy too!! :wacko:
xxxxx


----------



## xgem27x

allier276 said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are hardly any little boys due in July :O
> We used to have a lot of baby boys due on the forum, and now its suddenly changed to girls lol.
> I hope my wee one comes a bit early, I'm getting so bloody impatient already aha.
> 
> Btw, how did you girls find out how heavy your little one weights? My MW has never said :(
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about the overload of baby girls due, but I've got twin boys due in July here :D:D So come on team blue!!
> 
> I found out the weight of my twins at my 25 week scan (1lb 5 and 1lb 6) and because I'm having twins I get a scan every 4 weeks, so will find out their weights that way!
> 
> I really don't know how they measure the weight of babies, but I've heard a lot of woman talk about their babies weights when they are further along, so maybe they can't weigh them until your passed 30 weeks or something :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> gem? (sorry if that's not your name) how comes your due in July - sorry not tryna be noseyy.. i just saw your ticker and thought i'm due the second to last day of july :blush:
> is it because twins have an earlier due date? (sorry i'm dead noseyy)
> xxxxClick to expand...

Yeah its a twin thing! 38 weeks is whats classed as full term in a twin pregnancy rather than 40 weeks! My midwife said it could be anytime in June or July, but I'm hoping July so they are both big and strong! :) 

Dw its not nosey, I get it all the time when people ask me about my due date lol! I just tell them I don't actually have a "due day" I have a "due month" haha!! xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

xgem27x said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are hardly any little boys due in July :O
> We used to have a lot of baby boys due on the forum, and now its suddenly changed to girls lol.
> I hope my wee one comes a bit early, I'm getting so bloody impatient already aha.
> 
> Btw, how did you girls find out how heavy your little one weights? My MW has never said :(
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about the overload of baby girls due, but I've got twin boys due in July here :D:D So come on team blue!!
> 
> I found out the weight of my twins at my 25 week scan (1lb 5 and 1lb 6) and because I'm having twins I get a scan every 4 weeks, so will find out their weights that way!
> 
> I really don't know how they measure the weight of babies, but I've heard a lot of woman talk about their babies weights when they are further along, so maybe they can't weigh them until your passed 30 weeks or something :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> gem? (sorry if that's not your name) how comes your due in July - sorry not tryna be noseyy.. i just saw your ticker and thought i'm due the second to last day of july :blush:
> is it because twins have an earlier due date? (sorry i'm dead noseyy)
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah its a twin thing! 38 weeks is whats classed as full term in a twin pregnancy rather than 40 weeks! My midwife said it could be anytime in June or July, but I'm hoping July so they are both big and strong! :)
> 
> Dw its not nosey, I get it all the time when people ask me about my due date lol! I just tell them I don't actually have a "due day" I have a "due month" haha!! xxClick to expand...

When my cousin was pregnant with her twins, she would tell people her EDD was the day she'd be 38 weeks. Usually people assume with twins they're going to come early anyway, so most people were just okay with a simple "They're due in September." (I actually don't know when they were due, so I just picked a month that sounded good. :haha:)


Anybody else feel like July is so far away, but then when you think about how long you have left in weeks it seems like it's tomorrow? I keep freaking myself out. Like "Oh, I have the rest of May, all of June, and half of July. That's not bad!" And then someone will burst my bubble and say "how many weeks do you have left?" and I answer "About 9....:shock:"
I still haven't even painted her room! :blush:


----------



## kirste1

im kirste, due 10th july!! with a little girl! :) X


----------



## bebek1

hey :) &#305;m due 28th july team p&#305;nk :D xx


----------



## xgem27x

Croc-O-Dile said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are hardly any little boys due in July :O
> We used to have a lot of baby boys due on the forum, and now its suddenly changed to girls lol.
> I hope my wee one comes a bit early, I'm getting so bloody impatient already aha.
> 
> Btw, how did you girls find out how heavy your little one weights? My MW has never said :(
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about the overload of baby girls due, but I've got twin boys due in July here :D:D So come on team blue!!
> 
> I found out the weight of my twins at my 25 week scan (1lb 5 and 1lb 6) and because I'm having twins I get a scan every 4 weeks, so will find out their weights that way!
> 
> I really don't know how they measure the weight of babies, but I've heard a lot of woman talk about their babies weights when they are further along, so maybe they can't weigh them until your passed 30 weeks or something :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> gem? (sorry if that's not your name) how comes your due in July - sorry not tryna be noseyy.. i just saw your ticker and thought i'm due the second to last day of july :blush:
> is it because twins have an earlier due date? (sorry i'm dead noseyy)
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah its a twin thing! 38 weeks is whats classed as full term in a twin pregnancy rather than 40 weeks! My midwife said it could be anytime in June or July, but I'm hoping July so they are both big and strong! :)
> 
> Dw its not nosey, I get it all the time when people ask me about my due date lol! I just tell them I don't actually have a "due day" I have a "due month" haha!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> When my cousin was pregnant with her twins, she would tell people her EDD was the day she'd be 38 weeks. Usually people assume with twins they're going to come early anyway, so most people were just okay with a simple "They're due in September." (I actually don't know when they were due, so I just picked a month that sounded good. :haha:)
> 
> 
> Anybody else feel like July is so far away, but then when you think about how long you have left in weeks it seems like it's tomorrow? I keep freaking myself out. Like "Oh, I have the rest of May, all of June, and half of July. That's not bad!" And then someone will burst my bubble and say "how many weeks do you have left?" and I answer "About 9....:shock:"
> I still haven't even painted her room! :blush:Click to expand...

It does seem to go really slow and feel like forever, but then when you think about it, it feels like yesterday that I had my 20 week scan, and that was 8 weeks ago, and I've got about 8 weeks left!! :shock:

I want them out now, cos I'm so sick of being pregnant, and I just wanna see my bubbas, but then at the same time I want them in there as long as possible cos I NEED MORE TIME!!! xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hehe, they do say twins generally come earlier, so hopefully they come as soon as they're ready to for you!! :) 
i was in the delivery suite today!! omg it was so scary, i was like i'm gunna come in here soon, and leave with my baby girl!! how weird!! 

and ally i wouldn't worry too much about painting her room? won't she be in with you for a while - mind you, i'm not sure i'd want to have to paint still with a little bubba.. leats it'll be out the way..

and my mum keeps saying i look like someone who's about 8 months, especially for my size.. :( i'm not sure i can get any bigger hehe!! 

has anyone else packed their hospital bags yet?

AND OMG, WE HAVE LIKE 2 WEEKS UNTIL JUNE, THEN WE CAN SAY WE'RE DUE NEXT MONTH!! how scaryy!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## GermanGirl

allier276 said:


> AND OMG, WE HAVE LIKE 2 WEEKS UNTIL JUNE, THEN WE CAN SAY WE'RE DUE NEXT MONTH!! how scaryy!!


Yes ^^
and I'm sooo excited!!!


----------



## flower94

I'm cassy and I'm due July 7th with a girl:)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

bump!! x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

flower94 said:


> I'm cassy and I'm due July 7th with a girl:)

I could have sworn you were due back in April and already had your baby. To the point where I searched my old posts to find where I congratulated the girl I thought was you. :dohh: I don't know why I thought she was you, there's no similarity at all. It's pregnancy, I tell you! :haha:

And I wouldn't be stressing painting her room so bad if it was normal white paint on the walls right now. But it's not, it's Kilz Primer, which smells like cat piss when you put 5 layers on and then never paint over it. :sick:
But...we got the paint yesterday! :happydance: I went with a nice girly green since her carpet is pink.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

^^ crazy lady!!

and haha!! i don't need to paint her room!! it's magnolia coloured so gunna get some bunting and stuff to put in there and when she's here i'm gunna get a lovely big baby pic of her for the wall.. ah i'm such a geek!! 

i wanna know who out of the july girlies will go first!! :) hehe!
xxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Oooh, I know! Hopefully none of us go too early though! It's freaking me out that there are June babies already being born (at full term!) because in my mind, I still have a long way to go. Although the acid-reflux kicking in right now is telling me otherwise. :sick:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hahaha!! :) the midwives reckon i'll go early (but i doubt i'll go into june - she's not allowed cause my bday's at the end of june and i don't wanna share - so i'm keeping my legs crossed!!)
but i know what you mean it's so strange.. i just want my bubba here now, but full term and healthy haha!! 
i've got such bad back aches though, i can't even get to a decent comfort level let alone actually comfortable! :(
xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

bump!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:happydance: :happydance: We're due next month!!! :happydance: :happydance: 
I can't believe it!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

it's always just us two commenting this one!! :haha: 
i know, i can't believe it.. some girlies might even end up coming this month!! :shock: 

Hows everyone getting on?
i'm feeling huge and like a heffalump now!! :( i just can't wait to meet her.. got my antenatal class tomorrow!! :) 
xxxx


----------



## saraxx

Thats how i feel girls hugh, and sometimes when baby moves it hurts now, as there isnt alot of space, also have major trouble sleeping at night, waking up in the middle of the night about 3 times last night, but apart from that had a really good pregnancy ! :d x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

saraxx said:


> Thats how i feel girls hugh, and sometimes when baby moves it hurts now, as there isnt alot of space, also have major trouble sleeping at night, waking up in the middle of the night about 3 times last night, but apart from that had a really good pregnancy ! :d x

yeah, i have to admit, as far as pregnancies go, i probably can't really complain.. 
but i feel massive (and still growing), found a few stretchmarks :cry: and i also have sleeping trouble, i have to prop myself with pillows!! :( and still end up really uncomfy.. i am ALWAYS running to the toilet.. :dohh:
oh and i'm getting jelous of all the slim things running around with just bikini tops on!! :growlmad: haha!
xxxx


----------



## kirste1

i cant belive how quick time has gone!! .. im struggling alot!, i have loads of stretch marks recently! :( & im so excited that i just want her to be here today!! lol xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

kirste1 said:


> i cant belive how quick time has gone!! .. im struggling alot!, i have loads of stretch marks recently! :( & im so excited that i just want her to be here today!! lol xxx

I know what you mean hun, i'm so uncomfy all the time! and my stretch marks have really flared up in these last few days :( do you use anything on them?
Just want my little girl here too!
x


----------



## kirste1

your 2 days infront of me, must be due the 8th? lol :) 
i use babyoil.. its supposed to be really good! .. after having her tho, they'l barely be seeable i hope! lol. X


----------



## x__Hannah__x

kirste1 said:


> your 2 days infront of me, must be due the 8th? lol :)
> i use babyoil.. its supposed to be really good! .. after having her tho, they'l barely be seeable i hope! lol. X

yeah i'm due the 8th hehe :) wish it was the 8th of June lmao, can't remember what it's called I'm using but hasn't got rid of any yet :( i hope they go away as well as they're getting redder and thicker by the day! You got everything ready for baba yet?
x


----------



## kirste1

yeah, sorted her room & everything... all pink ovcourse haha :) .. ive got the pram coming tomorrow aswell.. how about you?! .. i wasnt really expecting them to come up like they have, thats why they came as such a shock! lol. X


----------



## x__Hannah__x

kirste1 said:


> yeah, sorted her room & everything... all pink ovcourse haha :) .. ive got the pram coming tomorrow aswell.. how about you?! .. i wasnt really expecting them to come up like they have, thats why they came as such a shock! lol. X

aww cool :) we've got mostly everything, haven't even started on my hospital bag yet!! going to decorate room when she's here, going to be pink too i think! I've had them in the past but not as bad as this! Your baba starting to feel low yet?
x


----------



## kirste1

x__Hannah__x said:


> kirste1 said:
> 
> 
> yeah, sorted her room & everything... all pink ovcourse haha :) .. ive got the pram coming tomorrow aswell.. how about you?! .. i wasnt really expecting them to come up like they have, thats why they came as such a shock! lol. X
> 
> aww cool :) we've got mostly everything, haven't even started on my hospital bag yet!! going to decorate room when she's here, going to be pink too i think! I've had them in the past but not as bad as this! Your baba starting to feel low yet?
> xClick to expand...

not yet no, im not too sure when this is sposed to start happening?? X


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

bump :)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I keep having dreams about people on here giving birth to the wrong gender. :wacko:
I thought normally you had dreams about yourself giving birth to the opposite of what you're having! But nope, I keep having dreams that I'll sign on to BnB or FB and see that someone who's due around now has given birth but to the opposite of what they were told. haha I'm such an odd ball. :dohh:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ohhh dear ally, you strange ladyy... 
i'm 33 weeks todayyy - and midwife thinks bubba might be engaging :) 
hehe.. i don't like being one of the last in july, knowing all you ladies are gunna have bubba's and me, i'll be sat at home like a loser all fat and horrid, and jelous!! 
xxxxx


----------



## kirste1

aww, you never know she may come early!! .. 
anyone any idea what 'long ceph' is?! X


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

aparently ceph means the baby is facing head down into the pelvis and if you have a fraction - like 3/5 that's how far engaged your bubs is.. long ceph i think is where your bubba is straight head down in the right position... 
ceph is basically the right position for bubba to be in!
hope that helpss? 
xxxxx


EDIT: according to my NHS green book!!...

long = longitudinal and it's to do with the way the baby lies

Ceph = cephalic and its to do with which part is presenting towards the birth canal.


----------



## kirste1

oh thankyou, i dont have anything like that in my notes. lol. :D x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I have the most awful stretch marks now it's unreal, look so horrid and nothing's working to get rid of them :(
Really wish time would hurry up, I feel like a beached whale and so uncomfortable! :(
Feeling so hormonal atm too. :cry:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i'm hormonal, tired and fat too :( 
and am getting stretchmarks and i've still got like the most time to go...

and kirste1 that's alrightt :) it got it from a pregnancy NHS book thingy my midwife gave me haha!!
xxxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Got growth scan on Monday coz i'm measuring behind but hope everything's okay :)
My stretch marks have really flared up now and they're really itchy too!
x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

1 On the wayyy!! :) xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I really don't think I'm making it to my due date. Hell, at this point, if I make it to July I'll be happy. I've been feeling really shitty the past week and had a few real contractions today in the mall. They haven't happened since then, but I feel like she's not going to wait much longer.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I really don't think I'm making it to my due date. Hell, at this point, if I make it to July I'll be happy. I've been feeling really shitty the past week and had a few real contractions today in the mall. They haven't happened since then, but I feel like she's not going to wait much longer.

Hope she stays in for at least another 2 weeks for you :flower:
Don't think I'm gonna make it to July either lol
x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

x__Hannah__x said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> I really don't think I'm making it to my due date. Hell, at this point, if I make it to July I'll be happy. I've been feeling really shitty the past week and had a few real contractions today in the mall. They haven't happened since then, but I feel like she's not going to wait much longer.
> 
> Hope she stays in for at least another 2 weeks for you :flower:
> Don't think I'm gonna make it to July either lol
> xClick to expand...

Thanks, so do I! If not, I'll be crossing my legs for a week until I'm full term! :haha:
It really crazy to think that I'll be 36 weeks tomorrow. I can't believe it's gone so fast!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I really don't think I'm making it to my due date. Hell, at this point, if I make it to July I'll be happy. I've been feeling really shitty the past week and had a few real contractions today in the mall. They haven't happened since then, but I feel like she's not going to wait much longer.

awww, ally i knowww how you feel, but i think it might just be your body getting ready... i thought i was going into labour the other day - i had regular contractions and everything.. was well panicky, then they kinda wore off a bit, then i fell asleep and woke up with nothingg.. but slight aches.. 
i was really pukey and convinced i had a tummy bug - but apparently it wasn't it was just bubs getting ready, maybe it's the same for youu?
xxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

allier276 said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> I really don't think I'm making it to my due date. Hell, at this point, if I make it to July I'll be happy. I've been feeling really shitty the past week and had a few real contractions today in the mall. They haven't happened since then, but I feel like she's not going to wait much longer.
> 
> awww, ally i knowww how you feel, but i think it might just be your body getting ready... i thought i was going into labour the other day - i had regular contractions and everything.. was well panicky, then they kinda wore off a bit, then i fell asleep and woke up with nothingg.. but slight aches..
> i was really pukey and convinced i had a tummy bug - but apparently it wasn't it was just bubs getting ready, maybe it's the same for youu?
> xxxxClick to expand...

I hope so! I'm supposed to have another 4 weeks to get ready! Plus I have an Eclipse party/midnight premier to go to on June 29th/30th. So she better not come before then! :haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hahah, oh dear, i hope she doesn't for youu.. hopefully she'll come perfect time.. plus you want a july baby!!

i always think i'd love to have her here now, but i'd hate for her to come now, i'd spend the whole time worrying, is she fully developed, is she ok? things like that, would end up stressing me out even more.. i hope she comes at about 38-39 weeks :)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Really think i'm gonna go overdue now :(
Can't wait much longer but think she must be comfortable tucked up in there :)
x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

x__Hannah__x said:


> Really think i'm gonna go overdue now :(
> Can't wait much longer but think she must be comfortable tucked up in there :)
> x

owww.. i hope you don't i've been thinking that, i really really want a july baby :cry: i can't go into august - but the i'm gunna speak to the midwife about it.. 
ahh i bet she probably is, but just keep telling yourself no matter what you can't go more than 2 weeks over due.. i know it's not a nice way to think - but that way.. if she comes earlier great, if not then you know you'll have her by that date!!
xxxx


----------



## GermanGirl

Are you so excited like me too ???

I can't wait to meet my baby boy :)


----------



## bbyno1

my baby WILL be a july baby i keep telln myself lol x


----------



## xSophieBx

Mine will definately be a july baby..im due 6th July and theres noooo signs shes coming any sooner and if I went 2 weeks over it will still be july yay. Whats the starsign for the start of July? Im going to beg my midwife for a sweep next tuesday... shes really nice so hopefully she will lol x


----------



## bbyno1

yeh you deffo got a july one:D
im not even sure about the star sign tho lol..im due aug 7th so one week early will make her a july baby so im keeping my fingers crossed.il do anythingg not to go over:(x


----------



## xSophieBx

Ive just realised the starsign is cancer.. my dads bday is 13th July lol.. pregnancy brain! I know Im the same I sooo dont wanna go over :(... Just got a feeling im gonna! If im a week early she'll b a june baby... but I highly doubt it! x


----------



## nicholatmn

My baby wasn't a July baby... should have been though...


----------



## bbyno1

xSophieBx said:


> Ive just realised the starsign is cancer.. my dads bday is 13th July lol.. pregnancy brain! I know Im the same I sooo dont wanna go over :(... Just got a feeling im gonna! If im a week early she'll b a june baby... but I highly doubt it! x

dont think your gunna go over and hopfully you wont:Dlol
whats the earliest they would do a sweep?
everyone in my family has come early..like i was about a month early and my mum was 6 weeks early so im hoping..but not until 38weeks x


----------



## bbyno1

nicholatmn said:


> My baby wasn't a July baby... should have been though...

aww how early was your baby?x


----------



## xSophieBx

bbyno1 said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Ive just realised the starsign is cancer.. my dads bday is 13th July lol.. pregnancy brain! I know Im the same I sooo dont wanna go over :(... Just got a feeling im gonna! If im a week early she'll b a june baby... but I highly doubt it! x
> 
> dont think your gunna go over and hopfully you wont:Dlol
> whats the earliest they would do a sweep?
> everyone in my family has come early..like i was about a month early and my mum was 6 weeks early so im hoping..but not until 38weeks xClick to expand...

Dont know.. I have a midwife appointment next week when im 39weeks so Im gonna beg her for a sweep lol. Ah hang in there bubba :) xx


----------



## nicholatmn

bbyno1 said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> My baby wasn't a July baby... should have been though...
> 
> aww how early was your baby?xClick to expand...

Only a few weeks. I was 37+5 when I had her. :)


----------



## bbyno1

a few weeks is still really good:D
how much did she weigh?

yehh hang in there lol i do get kinda scared at every lil shooting pain (that i only been getting recently) or when i feel alot of pressure n stuff coz i dont need her comin this early lol 
ahh hopfuly she will give it to you:Dlucky your midwife is a nice one lol x


----------



## xSophieBx

Just a few more weeks and she'll be perfect, althou as ur 33weeks shes still got a very high survival rate but yeh its still not nice! I reckon ur gonna b a July mummy.. LATE july thou.. wait ur turn  xx


----------



## nicholatmn

bbyno1 said:


> a few weeks is still really good:D
> how much did she weigh?
> 
> yehh hang in there lol i do get kinda scared at every lil shooting pain (that i only been getting recently) or when i feel alot of pressure n stuff coz i dont need her comin this early lol
> ahh hopfuly she will give it to you:Dlucky your midwife is a nice one lol x

She was 7lbs 11 ounces. Really good weight for her (she was told to be 9lbs at 40 weeks :shock:). My signature is a link to my journal if you'd like to see her. :)


----------



## xSophieBx

nicholatmn said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> a few weeks is still really good:D
> how much did she weigh?
> 
> yehh hang in there lol i do get kinda scared at every lil shooting pain (that i only been getting recently) or when i feel alot of pressure n stuff coz i dont need her comin this early lol
> ahh hopfuly she will give it to you:Dlucky your midwife is a nice one lol x
> 
> She was 7lbs 11 ounces. Really good weight for her (she was told to be 9lbs at 40 weeks :shock:). My signature is a link to my journal if you'd like to see her. :)Click to expand...

Wow is there ne chance they got the date wrong then? Thats a good healthy weight :) xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Wow!! ahh xSophieBx poor you.. hopefully she comes on time for you or maybe a little early :dust:

ahh i'm due july 30th, but i'm hoping they'll make it sooner, i'm having such bad back and hip problems and stuff.. i'm scared she won't be able to get outtt..
xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

ah thanks allier :) I havent had any twinges or nething.. but to be honest ive still got lots to do & still waiting for her pram to come into shop so I dno y Im bothered, I should be glad theres no signs of her yet lol. 

Aw I hope u have her abit earlier then.. Their stingey with induction according to my mate cos they wouldnt even induce her early and she has that pelvis problem.. they let her go 12 days over! xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha, i know what you mean, i picked my pram up the other day and was like right she can come now - but she can't i need to tidy her room and stuff still haha! wash her clothes, pack my hospital bag - deary me!

oh deary me - i think they're like a baby will come when they want blah blah - but seriously, i can't take the pain, and lack of sleep!! :( it's driving me mad.. i don't want her to come yet thoughh.. but like a week or 2 early would be great!! :) 
xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeeeh thats how Im gonna feel once I get my pram lol. Still gotta get the crib off fob step mum and set that up.. Ive washed the clothes and their in a draw but I still need to wash the pram bedding and crib/moses basket bedding. & Im waiting on getting my room carpeted.. that was meant to be done b4 baby! Ive gotta pack my hosp bag too lol... I got everything out and ready its on my bed atm.. so I will go up and do that in abit! 

I know its awful I think they should make it a week max and then induce.. 12 days takes the pee in this weather! Hopefully she'll be a good girl and come a week or 2 early to save her poor mummy ne more pain hehe. Im 38 weeks and absaloutely fine... the only thing I cant handle is my bumps really high and im so uncomfy sitting up and thats bout it really I feel quite lucky! xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeahh.. even though i don't need it straight away i was like right got my pram, got everything i need pretty much, can do the rest when she's here.. haha!! aww.. least it's not winter though, so you won't mind feeling the breeze through the floor - but it might be annoying moving stuff around with the bubb i guess.. hehe, i just need to wash her clothes, that's it.. and there's not that many.. so i'll start that todayy!! 
i got everything ready on the floor, just need to pick up some foody bits, cause i'd hate to be starving after i've given birth and not have anything to eat for a while.. 

i know, i think they might do something (fingers crossed) cause she kept poking my back the other week, and i was actually in tears it hurt sooo much!! i was like no no pleaseeeeeee!! i'm alright really, just achey all the time and stuff, and sooo tired haha.. 
hopefully, if she comes a little early, i'd be sooo amazingly happy!! haha.. i really really want a july baby!! 
i don't even find out till 37 weeks, if i might possibly need a c-section :wacko: they're so unorganised!!
xxxxxx


----------



## nicholatmn

xSophieBx said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> a few weeks is still really good:D
> how much did she weigh?
> 
> yehh hang in there lol i do get kinda scared at every lil shooting pain (that i only been getting recently) or when i feel alot of pressure n stuff coz i dont need her comin this early lol
> ahh hopfuly she will give it to you:Dlucky your midwife is a nice one lol x
> 
> She was 7lbs 11 ounces. Really good weight for her (she was told to be 9lbs at 40 weeks :shock:). My signature is a link to my journal if you'd like to see her. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow is there ne chance they got the date wrong then? Thats a good healthy weight :) xxClick to expand...

No chance of it being wrong (TTC).


----------



## xSophieBx

Eek thats leaving it late to let u know.. But they dont usually do c sections til 39 weeks now so u'll have 2 weeks to prepare if u do end up having to have 1 which I hope u dont FXd. Ur pain sounds horrible though so the little lady should hurry up and cook and come out xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahh no she said they'd decide and let me know, send me home to get my stuff, and i'll be back.. or something.. i was like, so i don't even get notice or to prepare.. i got my thing with the consultant at 37 weeks, and they said if i have a c - section it'll be done between 37 and 38? yeah i think she is, she's a right little fatty, she measure's about a week ahead on everythinggg :) 
xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Oh thats soon.. must be serious then! Bad that they dont let u prepare thou.. So just go there thinking ur having one and then u'll be prepared in a way.. and make sure u pack enough stuff in ur hosp bag for a few days.. even thou im sure family members would bring u stuff if u needed it! Aw a lil chubster.. My bump measures like 2 weeks behind at all appointments yet my scan last week showed the baby measuring just above average.. she has a wide head and big tummy apparently.. lil chubster hehe xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

my tummy must ALL be baby.. i think haha.. hopefully.. 
yeah in my 3D scan she had well chubby cheeks and stuff :) ahh i love them :cloud9: 
i really want her to be born with hair, no idea why haha!!.. 

yeah, they're so unorganised at my hospital though.. not sure about other hospitals though, once you're up in the delivery suite they're amazing though.. :) 
xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Aw she sounds well cute! I'd of loved a 3d scan. On my scan last week I could see the babies hair! It looked well weird lol. So she might have a wide head but shes got hair hehe lil cutie can't wait to meet her. 

What hospital are u going to? Im going to addenbrooks in cambridge which is meant to be 1 of the top hospitals in the country and the maternity bit is seperate to the whole hospital to prevent infections etc so im hoping its good lol. 
Just make sure ur prepared for it to go either way and u'll be fine :) xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

omg, omg, omg her hair?! ahh i'm soo jelousss!! that's soo cute :cloud9: 

i'm going to one in the middle of nowhere haha.. it's like near sevenoaksish haha.. it's a university hospital, just been completely done up and it's meant to be the main one for like the whole area, the delivery suite seemed alright when i was in there a few weeks back.. 
yeahh hehe, i'm excitedd, but nervous, i really want her here!!
xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeeh its weird the sonographer went "theres her hair".. its like fibres floating on her head lol so cute.. I was born with hair but then it all rubbed off cos i got cradle cap so hopefully she doesnt! 

Ah yeh my dad was running a pub in wrotham nr sevenoaks, that was in the middle of nowhere lol.. I like kent thou. Well the hosp sounds good.. least u've seen it.. They dont let u have tours round my 1 cos of swine flu and other infections their really strict but their going a online tour thing.. So I wont have a clue where im going cos I havent seen it! I know Im so excited and scared at the same time! Im petrified.. I keep reading ppls birth stories and theres more bad 1s then good 1s eek! I guess Im just gonna have to with the flow and be strong. It still hasnt sunk in that Im having a baby.. I cant visualise myself walking round the house with my baby.. Am i the only 1 that feels like that? xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ohh right yeah, i was born with hair, but i have such dark hair, i think it was just really obvious.. :) i hope she has dark hair too, a little mummy's girl hehe.. even though blonde is really cute, so either wayy i don't really mind, i know she'll be a stunner!! hehe.

haha, yeahh.. it's nicee.. so pretty too.. ahh i sound old before my time!! they don't let you have tours round mine either - you have to watch it on a DVD haha.. but i had to go in cause i wasn't well.. but everything turned out okayy haha.. ahh really.. i've read a few.. my midwife was like the main thing is just completely relax, the more relaxed you are the better, the less drugs you have the better, cause you have more control, and the more control you have the better your birth will be, so i guess, i'm just gunna try and relax hahaha.. 

neither can i, part of me knows, another part of me is like OMGGGGGG everytime i realise it! haha.. you're deffo not the only one, it's soo weird, like i know i'm having a baby, but at the same time, it's like omg, how can i do this and stuff when i actually think about it.. 
xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Aww Im hoping mine has dark hair too, Ive got dark hair and very dark eyes & every1 in my familys got dark hair etc but fob is dark now but had white hair when he was a baby/child and his mums got black hair but said she had white hair when she was born too so Im not sure if she'll be fair whilst shes a baby.. I reckon she'll go dark when shes older thou. Is fob blonde or dark? Chances are they'll b dark as its the most dominent... I want her to have my big brown eyes thou, and her daddys big lips, she'll be beautiful no matter wot thou :)

Yeh part from he then went and run a pub in chatham and lets just say the medway towns are definately not pretty.. good nightlife thou I loved it lol. Ah lucky least u still got to see it.. they havent sorted the online tour yet I dont think.. I havent looked actually.. Least we're going to super hygenic hospitals :hehe: Yeh I havent got a birth plan im just gonna go with the flow and try and relax as much as poss and c how I get on with the gas + air.. I really dont want an epidural. 

I knoow its so weird.. We're definately gonna b mummys by the end of next month(I just know u will defo have a july baby) Instinct will take over once our lil girls are here thou and we'll be great :) xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awww FOB has like blondey hairr.. hehe.. it's lovely.. but i want her to have lovely dark curly hairr!! :) ahh FOB's got nice eyes, and i don't mind mine either - and he's gottt lovely big lips too!! :) which i think she's gott.. :cloud9:
ahh i sat in the antenatal clinic, at an antenatal class and they showed us a DVD.. but it was silly, cause i couldn't tell much haha!! and yeah, medway towns can be a little grim at times hahaha!! but there's some nice parts to even themm haha.. :) 

ahh i know, i can't believe it.. we're due like in a matter of weeks, not even months (well i think mine's still just over a month, but still) 
xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

xSophieBx said:


> Just a few more weeks and she'll be perfect, althou as ur 33weeks shes still got a very high survival rate but yeh its still not nice! I reckon ur gonna b a July mummy.. LATE july thou.. wait ur turn  xx

im waiting,im waiting lol i got quite a lot of things to do yet so give me time baby and let me be prepared for once in my life:haha:
have you got everything sorted now?x


----------



## bbyno1

nicholatmn said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> a few weeks is still really good:D
> how much did she weigh?
> 
> yehh hang in there lol i do get kinda scared at every lil shooting pain (that i only been getting recently) or when i feel alot of pressure n stuff coz i dont need her comin this early lol
> ahh hopfuly she will give it to you:Dlucky your midwife is a nice one lol x
> 
> She was 7lbs 11 ounces. Really good weight for her (she was told to be 9lbs at 40 weeks :shock:). My signature is a link to my journal if you'd like to see her. :)Click to expand...

omg 9lb..7lb something is always a good weight i say:)
ahh i just looked,shes sooo cute in the 1st pic you have of her with all that dark hair aww thats the hair i hope my baby has but i dont think so coz me n fob were both born with light brown hair even tho over the yrs it changed n we both have dark brown now lolx


----------



## GermanGirl

Giiiirls tomorrow (ok you have to wait 12 minutes) starts OUR month !!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xSophieBx

I knooow... another 16 hours and I can offically say Im going to be a mummy THIS month hehe. xx


----------



## GermanGirl

Yeeeees :)

Oh it's so exciting !!


Do you have all your baby stuff ?


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeeeep Im all ready too goooooo! Everythings been bought, & all her clothes and bedding have been washed.. just need the baby now hehe. Are u all ready? 
Ive got 6 days to go & im getting a membrane sweep on tuesday(my due date) so hopefully something starts sooon xx


----------



## GermanGirl

I have everything!

Only my pushchair and my car seat are waiting in the shop where I have order it...
But we want to take it next week...

I mean I still have 21 days to go :)


----------



## xSophieBx

wooh, wot pram and carseat did u go for? I went and picked mine up last week.. the new babystyle oyster in black with purple colour pack :D & a maxi cosi carseat xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i got my pram and everything all set up last nighttt :) i Love love love it.. 
i can't believe tomorrow is our month!! so scary, and this time next month - i'm duee!! ahhhhhhh!! 
and sophie how'd the midwife appointment go?
xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Yay I set mine up sunday & LOVE LOVE LOVE it toooooooo! It smells funny though where its been in plastic haha, Ive put it in the spare room and I havent put the colour pack on yet cos I dont want it 2 get dusty lol.. Cant wait to push her around in it now! 

Well it went ok, everythings ok.. she said that no midwife should give u a sweep b4 40w, i'd kind of already wimped out bout it neway, & Ive gotta ring up on tuesday(my due date) and a midwife will come round & give me a membrane sweep then.. She felt baby and she could only feel a tiny bit of the head the rest in engaged so she better hurry up and get the rest in there lol... & everything else was ok.. I keep getting twinges and cramps down below so hopefully somethings happening! xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Awwww :) i did mine a bit early - i really need to pack my hospital bag and stuff lol.. ahh i can't wait to push her round in it either... it's tempting to take it out without the baby - but i'd just look so weirdd :rofl: 

oh righttt :) i guess just let things happen naturally and all that, but at least you don't have to wait till 41 weeks, some people do, then apparently 42 weeks for induction.. so you might have your bubba sooner, hopefulyl things will happen just before, naturally.. :)
i wouldn't worry too much - loadsa women don't even engage until they're in labour.. so you could still go any time really.. 
but hopefully the twinges and cramps are the sign of somethingg!! :happydance:
xxxxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Get ur hospital bag packed lady! Mine was packed but i tried the nightie on that ive bought 4 giving birth in and it was abit tight on bump so Ive bought a new 1.. & some last min toiletries.. & some new hats for bubba that I need to pack in there.. must do that later! Ive been making headbands 2day.. Ive made 3.. took all day lol. 

Yeh she said that every internal poses risk of infection so u wanna limit it to as less as possible.. & then I was thinking bout that wen i got home and I thought y do they say dtd is perfectly fine then!? Ah well she'll come when shes ready Ive just gotta wait it out! Fingers crossed 4 meeee xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

Everyone is still pregnant her but me it seems lol
Poor baby wasn't a July baby!


----------



## xSophieBx

Sssh - Dont make me jealous! I cant wait now xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

You ever get those moments where you're like ":shock: HOLY SHIT! I'm gonna have a baby?!" I just did. :blush:


----------



## nicholatmn

Croc-O-Dile said:


> You ever get those moments where you're like ":shock: HOLY SHIT! I'm gonna have a baby?!" I just did. :blush:

I have Aeri and I still don't have that mentality! :rofl:


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeh I get those moments lol I cant believe im gonna b a mummy by end of july eek xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i get those.. ahh this time next month is my due dateee :) lol.. 

i'm doing it tonightt :) OH is helping, and any random bits i've forgot, i'm gunna pick uppp tomorrowww.. and that's a point, i'd better get trying on these blooming nighties, see if they fit over my bump, although i did allow extra room and bought a size 16 instead of my usual size 8 - 10 :) so fingers crossed ;) haha!! 

awwww, post some pictures of your headbands if you can :) i'm soo jelous, i really want some cute oness...!! 

and nichola, i know, i cant believe it.. i should put that you've had your bubba on the first page - that'll keep me busy for the month.. :) hehe.. i'll do it in a bitt :) gotta watch eastenders now!! missed it earlier :dohh:
xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

The headbands are on page 74 of "pictures of what uv bought baby" go have a look! 
& yeh u'll be fine with a size 16 nightie.. I had size 12-14 cos thats wot my nighties ive been wearing at home are & their lose, just diff style but i bought a size 16-18 now lol better fit. 
Im off 4 a HOT bath.. might bring baby on lol xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Today is offically OUR month girls! :happydance:
Good luck to u all, hope we all have our healthy babies by the end of the month :) xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:happydance: I finally feel okay with the idea of Livi making her appearance. I made it through Eclipse and it's officially July. So I don't have to worry about her being a June baby. :haha:


----------



## xSophieBx

OMG im scared.. its just hit me that im definately going to be a mummy in the next couple of weeks.. life is never going to be the same again. Im scared! Neone else feeling like this? xx


----------



## Jadelm

Congrats ladies on all being due THIS MONTH :happydance: xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i'm gunna go and look at page 74 in a second sophie :) 
and OMG, it's our month noww, can't believe itt!! i'm actually really scared, even though i feel like i still have forever.. even though i actually look like a potatoe with legs!! it's terrible!

nope, but you'll have a beautiful little girl sophie :) although i just thought, mine could be an august baby - but she's deffo growing in there, and i can't grow any more!! haha..
xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Let me know wot u think of them :) Im chuffed with them! Just need her here to put hem on now hehe. 

LMAO that just cheered me up.. "a potato with legs" hahaha, how funny.. I think mines got abit bigger.. was only measuring 37 weeks thou at mw appointment.. Might have a huge bump spurt when I go OVER lol.

I cant wait to meet her.. just getting scared and nervous now! I reckon u'll have a july baby dont panic :) xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Awwww, they're lovelyy!!! i wanna make some, but i'd probably end up just getting fustrated and they'd go soo wrong, they're really pretty!! 

haha, i really do, it's terriblee.. i'm just a massive bump and not alot else.. but then again i'm not massive compared to other people, just compared to me before.. but she's really heavyyyy!! ahhh, hopefully you won't go overr!! :dust: 

i'm getting really scared and nervous too... but i bet you're more, cause it's nearer for you, even though i get the "ahhhh twinge, it might be noww!!" haha.. i hope i am, i don't want an august baby!! :cry: 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Make them.. If I can do it, anyone can. :) I like the sewing just hate the glueing cos the glues rubbish!! 

Yeh u probs just think ur huge when really u've got a cute lil neat bump.. Im not huge compared to most women Ive seen! Took me ages to even show neway.. apparently thats cos its a girl thou. cos shes big now I just feel heavy and it hurts when she sticks something out!

Fingers crossed neither of us go over!! I got my membrane sweep to look 4ward to on tuesday lol xxxxxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhhh, i might give it a try, but we'll see how brave i'm feelingg haha!! i'll end up gluing random things to it and it'll look like she made it :winkwink: 

i got chubby first, but i've put on a layer or two everywhere.. and then the bump.. so i am like wayyyy fatter than before :cry: btu apparently it looks healthier so guess i can't complain too much!! i get that, when she sticks something out, it really hurts!! :( 

Ohhh, so jelouss!! :) you could have your bubs by then, did she say anything was happening or not alot?!
xxxxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Lol thats a good excuse, u can pretend she did make it hahaha. U'll be fine.. If not, I'll send u some! I bought all these lil packs of stuff 2 put on them but there arent many good 1s :(.

Yeh they say with girls u put on weight all round, boys are just all bump, but that is old wives tales but i think its true! Ive put weight on tops of my legs and bum.. and face.. and arms..lol..must b y my bump isnt too big. 

Well she didnt say alot.. my midwifes nice but I dont feel like shes very professional.. she just told me shes near enough engaged only got a lil bit to go.. & that was it really! I havent really had any signs :( xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha!! :) i might do that, i've got her a little record book thingy - and it looks like she's filled it out.. haha!! :) my handwriting is so messy in it! Oww.. well i might go and have a look in whsmiths - cause they have arts and crafts and stuff.. and i used to work there, so got my discount card still :)

ahh i've put weight on everywhere, but deffo a bump.. which is hugeee haha.. but i have horrid stretchmarks on my bum and legs (sorry for TMI) but still :( 

my midwife's the same.. my last appointment was at 34ish weeks, and my next is at 39 weeks.. think i might just try and make another one closer.. cause 4 weeks is ages away, and i have questions and stuff to ask now!! haha.. :( deary me.. hopefully you'll start getting signs as off.. about now!! :)
xxxxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

I have the worse handwriting ever!! But they say ppl with bad handwriting are intelligent cos teachers, doctors etc always have handwriting.. so just means we're intelligent too ;) Her baby book looks like shes filled it in too.. Shes gona laugh when shes older and reads it!

What names have u got ready for her? Im pretty much set on Lily Olivia.. But everyone seems to be calling their girls lily atm.. & stacy on eastenders just called her baby it!! GRRR lol. 

Ive got stretch marks on the lower part of my bump(below my belly button) & ive even got 1 where my pubic hair is(tmi) so i wouldnt worry bout having them on ur bum or legs! & Ive got a horrible scar where my belly was pierced.. as ive had it pierced twice its gone yuck now so I basically HATE my tummy now :( 

Hmm yeh u should try get another appointment then.. I thought they was supposed to be every 2 weeks in the last stage.. mine went to every 3 weeks then Ive had them every 2 weeks lately I think. 

xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Woooo.. course it's cause your mind thinks quicker than your hand can write :winkwink: haha, don't worry my bub will too!!! :haha: 

ahh yeah i saw that, my OH liked lily and maisy.. but we agreed on maddie/madeline.. but i've been really put off, cause i keep thinking i wouldn't be able to leave her in case she goes missing (terrible i know) but OH will go crazy if i decide to change now, we've been calling her mads for agesss!! :( i really like imogen and india.. but OH deffo won't go with india, so maybe imogen.. but i think i might just wait and see.. cause i feel funny about maddie, but he doesn't understand whyyy!! 

Awwww :) i can't see any on the front atm - *touch wood* - but then again, i can't see below my belly button!! i have a scar where mine was peirced too!! ahh i'm not looking forward to having a saggy belly! 

yeah that's what i thought, buttt nooooo, she just doesn't wanna see me :( i'm just gunna demand haha!! :) 
might ring her in a bit and moan, cause my back is KILLING!!! and paracetomol isn't helping any more!!
xxxxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

I love maisie too! & I love madeline/maddie.. Dont be silly.. It will be fine :).. Madeline India sounds nice ;) I know as soon as stacey said shes calling hers lily last night I started going off it.. but i know for a fact fob wont let me :( I love poppy but he hates it. grrrrrrrr. 

I bet u dont even get a saggy belly.. u look like some1 thats naturally tiny so I reckon u'll just snap straight back with hardly ne work.. Im gonna be the 1 with the saggy stretchmark belly!!! lol. Tbh its abit upsetting but I never show my tummy neway unless im on holiday or sunbatheing in a bikini so im not too bothered. 

Yeeh just cry on the phone to her and say u really need help! Ur going to the hosp at 37w arent u? So they may be able 2 answer ur questions if u really cant get a mw appointment. Have u tried a hot water bottle on ur back? I know it sounds awful in this heat(todays cooler thou!) But they save my life everytime I have bad back & when I had my kidney infection etc.. I wouldnt survive without a hot water bottle.. maybe lay down with it on ur back & a fan on u if its too hot lol xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hehe :) i know what you mean - i associate names with people and stuff and also i get like ohhh see it's really popular.. but then tbh it's not actually :) lool.. 

haha, pfftt, i wish, i bet i end up huge :( you won't at all!! just gotta keep our fingers crossed, gunna try and take her out for walks and stuff too!! :) bonding time and get back in shape time!! :happydance: yeah i'm the same, like i think i'll never be able to wear a belly top - but tbh, i never wear them anyways!! hahaha.. and i'm like no more mini skirts that show my leg stetchiesss.. but i wear skirts around kneeish length usually anyways!! 

yeah i am.. so i'm lucky with that i guess.. and i see the consultant, but she doesn't speak very good english, so i try not to ask her too much :blush: yeahh i've tried basically everything.. i have like 6 baths a day - and my skin is like soo dry, but it's like the only thing that helps a little! 
i am well paranoid about fans like spinning off and chopping my head off!! sorry if that makes a horrid image - think i watch things like final destination too much!! :haha: 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

How are u all feeling July mummies to be? Im so fed up and had enough now! xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm getting really impatient now! I want her here, damn it! I bought her a baby robe today! So lush :cloud9: And I also saw a pair of baby Doc Martens!! I was totally tempted to buy them. :haha:


----------



## xSophieBx

Aww they sound so cute :) Not long to go.. U'll probs end up having her before me hehe xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I wish I could say that these cramps I've been having are a sign of things starting, but since they're irregular and not like my real contractions, I know they're not. :(
I'm getting really anxious now. Like I'm so close I can taste it, so now I'm worried about everything going wrong!


----------



## xSophieBx

Stop worrying, U'll be fine :) Not long now... ur almoooost there! Mines tomoz & I just dont feel ne closer to getting there :( so frustrating.. Think im thinking bout it too much I need to relax and it might happen! xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I think I'm going to go swimming again today and swim through the contractions this time. Yesterday was the 4th of July (Independence Day) in America, so we had a big bbq and everything. I was in the pool for a good 2 hours then I started getting contractions so I got out. :dohh:
This time, I'll just welcome them with open arms. :haha:


----------



## xSophieBx

Oh luuuucky! I want to feel the pain of a contraction!! xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Owww.. you poor ladies, i'm fed up already.. and i'm not even as far, i offically can't walk, i've had worse pain in my lower back - and it's not my back problem, and weirdo shooting pains down below :blush: no idea what they arree though!! :( 
i set my pram up and stuff, so really, she can come any time and i'm happy!! but i gotta remember to put my camera in my hospital bag! and my toothbrush!! :thumbup:
xxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Do the pains kind of feel like someone's stabbing you in the goods with an ice-pick? Cause I've had that since around 33 weeks and my MW said it's her head rubbing against my pelvic bone. :wacko:

I have an appt tomorrow to check dilation! I'm really hoping she has some good news!

And Sophie, good luck with your sweep today!! xxx (it's only 9pm here, but I know most of the UK is about 5 hours ahead of me. So it should technically be your due date :winkwink:)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

no it's like almost a stitch but down below, followed by a really tight pain above.. i really dunno how to describe it.. but she's been really low for ages, but now it's like i can actually feel her iykwim? 
ohh how exciting, my midwife still doesn't even check anything, lol, she just writes free on my notes, and she doesn't even check.. i don't get how she would know? :wacko:

ahhh it is her due date.. i already wished her luck in about 20 different places, but i'll make it 21 :winkwink: it's 1:58am here - middle of the night - i should REALLY be in bed!!
xxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I had a doctor do that when I had to go to Urgent Care (It's like an after-hours doctor's office/emergency room)
I was only about 14 weeks along and I apparently had a UTI (Although when I was checked a few days later because I refused the medication until MY doctor saw me, I turned up negative :wacko: Good thing I refused it, according to my Dr it's not even safe to take while pregnant!) I was having really bad cramps and went in and the doctor laid me flat, pushed on my stomach, and said "The baby's fine." :shock:

I remember looking at him and going, "Oh yeah? Did the baby tell you that?" and then telling him he needed to teach my MW how to check a 14 week GA baby with her bare hands. :haha: I'm such a bitch.


----------



## nicholatmn

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I had a doctor do that when I had to go to Urgent Care (It's like an after-hours doctor's office/emergency room)
> I was only about 14 weeks along and I apparently had a UTI (Although when I was checked a few days later because I refused the medication until MY doctor saw me, I turned up negative :wacko: Good thing I refused it, according to my Dr it's not even safe to take while pregnant!) I was having really bad cramps and went in and the doctor laid me flat, pushed on my stomach, and said "The baby's fine." :shock:
> 
> I remember looking at him and going, "Oh yeah? Did the baby tell you that?" and then telling him he needed to teach my MW how to check a 14 week GA baby with her bare hands. :haha: I'm such a bitch.

:haha: You are my hero!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

So it's 1:11am here and I'm awake again. :(
I went to bed at like 9:30pm because I was sooooo tired and now I'm having possible contractions. They felt more intense when they were waking me up. Now that I'm up trying to time them I keep missing them! :grr:


----------



## xSophieBx

hehe thanks alex :) Hope ur lil girl dont keep u waiting too long u sound in alot of pain! Im still reasonably painless luckily.. just her bum under my rib getting me down lol. 

Ahh how exciting ur having proper contractions.. Good luck, u'll have her soon - probs b4 me lol and thankyou for the good luck on my sweep! xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm completely convinced that timing contractions is a branch of rocket science. ](*,)

So I _think_ they're just fake contractions. Because my chart looked something like this:
1am
1:15am - 15 mins
1:30am - 15 mins
2:00am - 30 mins
2:10am - 10 mins
2:30am - 20 mins

Then my mom told me I'm supposed to time how long they last as well, so that whole thing was void! :dohh:
And then I told my mom it was really hard to time them because they're all different intensities, plus I have a really strong pain tolerance so these "contractions" I'm having just feel like very, very mild period pains. Like when I was in the hospital I was having pretty strong contractions, but the only reason I know is because of the monitor & I was getting a slight cramp feeling in my lower back (like right above my bum. So my mom made the joke that contractions were a real pain in the ass :haha:) But if I was home and just doing my thing, I wouldn't even have noticed. kwim? I asked my MW at my last appt if that was normal and she said everybody's pain tolerance is different. Or she could be laying on some kind of nerve (can't remember what she called it) that messes with your pain receptors. (that happened to my aunt, she delivered my cousin on the steps of the hospital and caught him in her skirt! The only part she actually felt was the pushing!)

So my mom put her hand on my bump and was telling me when _she_ thought I was having contractions! My bump was going rock solid and I didn't even notice! So who knows how accurate my chart even was! My mom told me not to worry because they *will* start to hurt after a while. I never thought I'd be wishing for pain! :haha:
I'm so not starting this whole parenting thing off on a good foot. I can't even time my own contractions! :dohh:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha, ally you sound like you've gone contraction-crazy, but i can't see how you time them, so i'm just gunna wait till i really can't take them :haha: maybe it's wrong, but i really can't count them :wacko:

ah thank you sophie, hope yours comes soon as!! :) 

xxxxxx


----------



## kirste1

4 days, and still no sign!! :(


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

allier276 said:


> haha, ally you sound like you've gone contraction-crazy, but i can't see how you time them, so i'm just gunna wait till i really can't take them :haha: maybe it's wrong, but i really can't count them :wacko:
> 
> ah thank you sophie, hope yours comes soon as!! :)
> 
> xxxxxx

Yeah, that's what I'm going to do. Or maybe I'll get lucky and my water will break so I don't have to worry about contraction counting. And if it doesn't I'll just have to guess. :thumbup:

And Kirste, hope your LO comes soon! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xSophieBx

Not long now girls :D Im getting scared again.. One min im like Im sooooo ready for it.. next mean im like eek I cant do it! xx


----------



## bbyno1

yess u CANN DO IT:D
once you do it ,its gunna give me even more hope that i can do it so i just cant wait til you have your baby lol x


----------



## GermanGirl

xSophieBx said:


> wooh, wot pram and carseat did u go for?

The Bugaboo Cameleon in red and the Römer Carseat ...




kirste1 said:


> 4 days, and still no sign!! :(

Don't worry - she will come 


Does Sophie already have her baby?


----------



## xSophieBx

Nope Im still here.. I think my waters are leaking thou! xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Oooh! Fxed you're not just wetting yourself! :winkwink: Keep us updated!
:dust: :dust:

So I'm not dilated yet :nope:
But she's been making my stomach make this sound that kind of sounds like a "moo" :wacko: It's up top, by my ribs. I think she's hitting air pockets or something.


----------



## xSophieBx

Lol aw how funny! shes playing mummy a tune. Well I woke up twice and it gushed out a lil bit and soaked my knickers but beds fine so im not sure if its my proper waters or wot.. I just rung hosp and they told me to keep checking til 10am and see how it goes.. I got mild cramps! I hope todays the daaaaaay... doubt it thou :(. U still got time to dialate yet.. Im 2cm apparently! xx


----------



## bbyno1

fingers crossed that it is your waters!!x:dust: :dust: :dust:xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

haha yeah, she is playing a rather odd tune though. 

Woohoo! Cramps are a good sign! :thumbup:
I was told that if you squat down and cough and more gushes out it's your waters. Don't know how true it is, but might be worth a shot! You can be our test subject :winkwink:


----------



## xSophieBx

Lol I will try this in a min! I cant seem to tell if my waters r leaking now im wearing a pad.. Hmmmmm.. I wish they would just go GUSH so I knew it was def them lol. Ive got such an intense headache :( xx


----------



## JessicaAnne

3 days to go! I had a sweep on monday, lost my plug yesterday hopefully somethin happens today! Come on babies your mummies have waited 9 months!


----------



## xSophieBx

Ooo exciting.. I hope I lose my plug today.. I had a sweep yesterday xx


----------



## GermanGirl

Today Due Date -.-
And still no sign...


Just waiting ...


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Owwww - hope your baby comes soon!! :dust: 
xxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Olivia Maire was born July 21st at 2:43am weighing 8lbs 4oz


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

congratulations ally.. :) i'm so jelous!! 8 days for me! xx


----------



## GermanGirl

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Olivia Maire was born July 21st at 2:43am weighing 8lbs 4oz

My Due Date -.- it isnt fair :p :p

But congratulations :)




Have news...
on Saturday my baby boy will have a preface - is it right the word ???


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

not sure - i think there's different words for them everywhere.. might be a sweep or an induction? 
xxxx


----------



## GermanGirl

I try ^^
stupid english :D

Its a drip where you get fake contraction - you know :)

Hey - you have only one Week ^^
Are there any signs?


----------



## bbyno1

GermanGirl said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Olivia Maire was born July 21st at 2:43am weighing 8lbs 4oz
> 
> My Due Date -.- it isnt fair :p :p
> 
> But congratulations :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have news...
> on Saturday my baby boy will have a preface - is it right the word ???Click to expand...

aww i hope he makes hes lil appearance soon:D
:dust: :dust:xx


----------



## GermanGirl

Ok girls ^^
I go ;)

In 3 hours I will have to be in the hospital ...
And I hope my baby boy will coming today &#9829;



Byeeeeee


----------



## Kailie92

Braedyn Scott was born July 23rd at 1:00 AM weighing 7 lbs 10 oz :)


----------



## bbyno1

GermanGirl said:


> Ok girls ^^
> I go ;)
> 
> In 3 hours I will have to be in the hospital ...
> And I hope my baby boy will coming today
> 
> 
> 
> Byeeeeee

Not sure when you posted this because i just looked in the thread now but hope everything went/goes well and youve had your baby boy!:D:D
Any updatess?x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Baby girl Lyrik Maire born on July 1st at 7:13 am weighing 7.10 oz and 20,3 inches.


----------



## Jem_x3

My turn now please? :(


----------



## rainbows_x

Jem_x3 said:


> My turn now please? :(

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
x


----------



## Jem_x3

rainbows_x said:


> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> My turn now please? :(
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> xClick to expand...

Thanks hun feels like I need plenty of that at the moment. Nothings happening :cry:


----------



## Mrstangoman1

Heyy :) I'm Emily, 18 and I'm due today, but looks like I'm going to be kept waiting a little while longer for this little man!!
Come on lazy oneee :)


----------

